# When it's time it's time



## jack barnes (Apr 14, 2011)

last mon while at work I decide it's time to retire. I took tues off, went to Social Security filled out the paper work. Went to work we told the boss the 18th would be my last day. He said what the hell brought this on. I told him when it's time it's time and this is my time.
I just don't have enough time for anything. maybe now I will.

jack


----------



## Texatdurango (Apr 14, 2011)

jack barnes said:


> last mon while at work I decide it's time to retire. I took tues off, went to Social Security filled out the paper work. Went to work we told the boss the 18th would be my last day. He said what the hell brought this on. I told him when it's time it's time and this is my time.
> *I just don't have enough time for anything. maybe now I will*.
> 
> jack


 
Don't count on it!  I took an early retirement in 2006 and while there are worlds of differences between getting up at a certain time to go to work, there still seems to be dozens of things that always seem to pop up that need your attention.  The only good thing is that you can ignore the list forever and just go fishing or just stay in the shop all day!:biggrin:


----------



## avbill (Apr 14, 2011)

No, NO!  You will be busier then your retired! than now!


----------



## JerrySambrook (Apr 14, 2011)

Good for you Jack.
Maybe we can now get you over to do some turning. :good:


----------



## bitshird (Apr 14, 2011)

Congratulations on your retirement, just get a BIG bottle of vitamins, you're going to need them.


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Apr 14, 2011)

I am jealouse, you will be busier deciding what you dont have time for instead of somebody else making that decision for you!


----------



## edman2 (Apr 14, 2011)

Congratulations Jack. Did that myself just two weeks ago.


----------



## Smitty37 (Apr 14, 2011)

*Just hold 'er there newt.....*



jack barnes said:


> last mon while at work I decide it's time to retire. I took tues off, went to Social Security filled out the paper work. Went to work we told the boss the 18th would be my last day. He said what the hell brought this on. I told him when it's time it's time and this is my time.
> I just don't have enough time for anything. maybe now I will.
> 
> jack


Jack, within a month you'll be wondering how the heck you ever found the time to go to work....but - I left my main job at 54 - left my secondary job at 62 and started a business.   I think we all work til we turn our toes up and assume the horizontal forever.


----------



## Old Lar (Apr 15, 2011)

Congratulations!  I have a few years to go yet, but have a few things I want to do while I have a steady check.  Then....


----------



## micharms (Apr 15, 2011)

Retirement will be the best job you ever had!

Michael


----------



## Monty (Apr 15, 2011)

Congratulations. I have my last day set as May 31, but I'll take May 26 and 31 as vacation days to get warmed up for retirement.


----------



## LEAP (Apr 15, 2011)

Good For you, Ive got 25 more years to go If I make it that long.


----------



## BamaYank (Apr 15, 2011)

*Congrat's*

Your going to luv it!


----------



## monophoto (Apr 15, 2011)

Jack -

Congratulations!  

Don't expect to sit around doing nothing - - - but the important difference is that YOU (and the spouse, of course) decide what needs to be done.


----------



## Dave_M (Apr 15, 2011)

Congratulations.  I retired in 04 and it's been a missed bag for me.  Mostly good. 

Enjoy it!!!
Dave


----------



## monark88 (Apr 15, 2011)

I think what Smitty said here just about sums it up. I retired early at age 58. Within a year I was subbing. Tried several things and found pens to be the most challenging. Not the most $ rewarding, but challenging.


----------



## wolftat (Apr 15, 2011)

Congratulations on your retirement.


----------



## pensbydesign (Apr 16, 2011)

Congratulations jack


----------



## SDB777 (Apr 16, 2011)

Jealous, truly jealous.....

Being in the age group I'm in, I'll probably have to work until the day they put me in the ground.  Now IF I could opt out of SS and save my own money, I could do it...but once the 'hand' gets in the pocket, 'they' will never take it out.


Enjoy yourself and think about us 'working stiffs' when you go fishing.






Scott (catch one for me) B


----------



## TellicoTurning (Apr 16, 2011)

jack barnes said:


> last mon while at work I decide it's time to retire. I took tues off, went to Social Security filled out the paper work. Went to work we told the boss the 18th would be my last day. He said what the hell brought this on. I told him when it's time it's time and this is my time.
> I just don't have enough time for anything. maybe now I will.
> 
> jack



Know the feeling... back in 2005 I woke up on Aug 25th and remarked to the wife that "hey today's my 40th anniversary since I started in this business"... a few minutes later I realized what I had said and decided that was enough... we put the house on the market and gave notice at work... the wife was going to turn 62 in Oct and I would be 64 in Sept, I have a little pension from my first job with an airlines that took up any slack in the SS,   so we retired the 1st of Oct, 2005... never been so busy since then... 

Congratulations and enjoy...


----------



## Scott (Apr 16, 2011)

Jack!  I am happy for you!

I almost pulled the trigger this last week too!  My Wife and I are both on the same retirement system, so we made an appointment to go see them.  We weren't going to get as much as we had hoped, so we agreed to work a bit longer and make an effort to save more up.  But I can feel in my bones that it won't be long now, maybe two years.

I think you will have a blast!  Good for you!

Scott.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Apr 16, 2011)

Scott said:


> Jack!  I am happy for you!
> 
> I almost pulled the trigger this last week too!  My Wife and I are both on the same retirement system, so we made an appointment to go see them.  We weren't going to get as much as we had hoped, so we agreed to work a bit longer and make an effort to save more up.  But I can feel in my bones that it won't be long now, maybe two years.
> 
> ...



Scott,
Each of us has our own needs, but in my opinion.. for what little it's worth... if we all wait until we "have enough to retire on", we could be waiting for a long time.... my wife and I sat down and took stock of what we had, what we wanted, what we needed.... our income dropped drastically from our salaries to what SS pays, but we decided we could live on it and live nicely... even with some of her medical expenses, we've still not regretted taking retirement.  Her job was killing her in my opinion... she was commuting 30 miles around Houston on the Sam Houston beltway.. the commute took nearly an hour and the beltway was crazy... she had already been clipped at a toll gate that sent her spinning across 4 lanes of traffic and back ... luckily no one hit her.... plus her job was moving household goods for oil field executive wives to places all over the world... and no matter what was done, the wives always complained that they had "ruined her antique table" or something... My wife was stressed from wake up until bed time.....too much...... on    my job I was commuting 30 miles in the opposite direction and dealing with U.S. government export regulations, steamship lines, airlines, Transport Security regulations and everything was "urgent" and had to get there yesterday.... even though the shipper was a day late getting materials to me to ship... it was my fault the shipment was late., etc.... I don't miss any of that.

We discovered we don't need near as much as we thought we did.


----------



## wouldentu2? (Apr 16, 2011)

I was thinking of retiring but I'm too lazy, so I guess I will keep working.


----------



## tbroye (Apr 16, 2011)

Jack 

You sound like me. Went to work at a job I loved and enjoyed but one morning after I started work, I said to myself, "I can't do this any more." There were physical and political reasons but the political reasons pushed me over the edge. It wasn't that I was involved in the politics but it was reaching down to us and after 38 years I decided I didn't need it any more. Went down the next morning and signed my retirement papers and 60 days later I was gone. Weired feeling walking out of the building on the last day after say goodbye. Now I am busier than ever and after 8 years it was best decision I ever made. Been back to visit twice the last time will be my last, it's all changed. The nice thing about retirement is you make the decisions as to what, when, where and how and IF. I have been fortunate to be able to bond with the grandkids and teaching them things like fishing, pen turning and other things to do with their hands and minds. Enjoy your time, you have earned it.


----------



## Smitty37 (Apr 16, 2011)

*just never look back*



tbroye said:


> Jack
> 
> You sound like me. Went to work at a job I loved and enjoyed but one morning after I started work, I said to myself, "I can't do this any more." There were physical and political reasons but the political reasons pushed me over the edge. It wasn't that I was involved in the politics but it was reaching down to us and after 38 years I decided I didn't need it any more. Went down the next morning and signed my retirement papers and 60 days later I was gone. Weired feeling walking out of the building on the last day after say goodbye. Now I am busier than ever and after 8 years it was best decision I ever made. Been back to visit twice the last time will be my last, it's all changed. The nice thing about retirement is you make the decisions as to what, when, where and how and IF. I been fortunate to be able to bond with the grandkids and teaching things like fishing, pen turning and other things to do with their hands and minds. Enjoy your time, you have earned it.


 
I got caught up in the "downsizing" binge of the late 80's early 90's.  Finally the last straw came when they decided my performance would be measured as interchangeable against folks whose job I could do but they could not do mine.  Decided that was it, so at 54 after 32 years - I said so long to Corporate America.  Got a real estate salesperson license and later a brokers license and sold real estate for about 6 years, sold mobile homes for a year, spent a little time in a stock brokers office, worked awhile for a used car rental franchise, did income tax prep for about 30 to 50 people a year, kept the books for a business for several years and then moved to Delaware and opened an internet business, when the bottom dropped out of the market I was in I closed that and a year later started the business I have now.  Also spent a lot of time doing woodworking and home improvement projects.  Busy from daybreak til midnight and love it.


----------



## mtgrizzly52 (Apr 17, 2011)

Jack

I know what you mean. October 1st is my day of freedom. Never figured I'd be retiring early, but like you said, when it's time, its time. 

I'm already being bombarded with requests for consulting gigs, so I'm a bit worried about "being retired" but at least I make the decisions now, not like the railroad has done for the past 42+ years! 

CONGRATULATIONS!:highfive:

Rick (mtgrizzly52)


----------



## Rick_G (Apr 17, 2011)

jack barnes said:


> last mon while at work I decide it's time to retire. I took tues off, went to Social Security filled out the paper work. Went to work we told the boss the 18th would be my last day. He said what the hell brought this on. I told him when it's time it's time and this is my time.
> I just don't have enough time for anything. maybe now I will.
> 
> jack



Don't count on it.  I took early retirement in 02 and never regretted it a day although I am busier than ever.  The comments from every organization you belong to now will be, get Jack to do it he's retired and has lots of time.  Learn to say no and retirement will be even more enjoyable.  Congratulations.


----------



## LeeR (Apr 17, 2011)

Jack,

Good for you! And grab that SS while they are still offering it!   

Last Wednesday was day 400 until I retire -- I'm calling it quits on my 60th.  I'll probably finish remodeling the house, and then do some part time work with a friend who quit his job last year (we worked together at the same company).  He has a full machine shop, and is doing engineering design/consulting and prototype development, so I may help him.  Could be fun to do a little metal work to complement my woodworking passion.

The important thing for me is to keep working past 60 as long as it is part time, and fun.

I hope everything works out for you.


----------



## OLDMAN5050 (Apr 17, 2011)

You will not retire just change what you do. I do not know how I had time for a full time job with as much as I find mysel doing these days. Good Luck.........


----------



## jack barnes (Apr 19, 2011)

I have a exit interview and wondering how to handle it. Over all it's a pretty go place to work, there is somethings that management need to be aware of, but not sure if I'm one that should bring it up.  I'm inclined at this point not say anything negative and just just leave. 

Jack


----------



## PenMan1 (Apr 19, 2011)

Jack:
There is a real problem with retirement! You never get a day off! Geez, when you worked, you got 2 days off, every week!


----------



## ed4copies (Apr 19, 2011)

This has really been an interesting thread.  Frequently forget  how good it is to control my own time, even when I work.  

Makes work fun!

Retire at 70, but take Medicare ASAP!!

Thanks, and good luck with your "free" time!!


----------



## tbroye (Apr 20, 2011)

You know what is nice about being retired. We have been real busy lately. Today I am a little tired. So this afternoon I took a 2hr nap. Now I am ready for the rest of the day. Go to the dog park so the fur children can play with their friends, have dinner and clean one of the big fish tanks. Tomorrow clean the other two and go over and cut the lawns at church before Maundy Thursday services and Easter. That what I apprieciate about this job. The breaks aren't at 9:30 and 2:30 they are when you want or need them.

Ed you have no choice when to get Medicare. You take it at 65 or else or they threaten you with dire circumstances.  You can put off Social Security but Medicare I don't think so.  Any more and I will get political so go clean the fish tank.


----------

